# Firefox and java/jre plugin



## sysman (May 26, 2010)

Hello. I'm trying to figure out how can deploy some plugins into firefox. 

I'm reading step by step guide at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html but I'm stuck in jre session. Though this guide, I had to download manually packages: diablo-latte-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2 and tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip. 

At the end of (successful) installation (portmaster java/diablo-jre16) no $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/ has been created because currently I have: $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/ path. 

So, I tried to create $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/plugins and linking libjavaplugin_oji.so library correctly installed at /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/  but doing about:plugins I see only libnullplugin.so. 

Next I tried to fit that library into global firefox plugin directory at /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/ but without success, I still see only libnullplugin.so. 

At this point I'm stopped because I dont understand which plugin directory being loaded by my firefox, anyone can help me?

Thanks
SYS


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

It's ~/.mozilla/plugins/


----------



## sysman (May 26, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's ~/.mozilla/plugins/



~/.mozilla/plugins/ it's equivalent to $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/   whats wrong??

if you create that directory it won't work.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

Read your post again 



> So, I tried to create *$HOME/.mozilla/firefox/plugins*  and linking libjavaplugin_oji.so  library correctly installed at /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/  but doing aboutlugins  I see only libnullplugin.so.


(emphasise mine)


----------



## sysman (May 26, 2010)

Sorry but I'm still not understanding...  
First, I tried to link library under $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/plugins and didnt work.
Second, I tried to link library globally, under /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/ and didnt work too.
Of course, I tried to link library under $HOME/.mozilla/plugins too, but didnt work because not correct firefox path in my home, correct path is $HOME/.mozilla/firefox .


----------



## adamk (May 26, 2010)

The java plugin won't work with the latest versions of firefox till the java ports are updated:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13805

Adam


----------



## bstamper (May 28, 2010)

Please pardon the multi-threaded hijack..this posts title seemed the more descriptive..



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> The java plugin won't work with the latest versions of firefox till the java ports are updated:
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13805
> 
> Adam



So, restating the OP's question in _that_ thread,


			
				aragon said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there's a timeline set for a Diablo JDK rebuild with the new NPAPI plugin enabled?



Asking (again) because I'm a relative noob, and it seems like it may be better to wait for this than to go through any workarounds. Where might one monitor dev on this?


Thianks,
Brian


----------



## adamk (May 28, 2010)

I guess you could try the freebsd-java mailing list:

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-java


----------

